# Play sand from Home depo, or Menards



## Quint (Mar 24, 2019)

I have tried the BDBS and it looked good but didn't like it overall. Went with the quikcrete medium sand which is basically a cheap pool filter sand style. My Cory cats seem to really like it, plants do good (considering my low tech setup), shrimp do good on it, doesn't change my water parameters any. It's cleaned and sifted so uniform size and takes about 3 minutes to wash before putting in tank. 

The play sand has been used but it's various sized, takes much more cleaning before ready to use but does have a different look. 

If u like the look of pool filter type sand go with the medium sakrete IMHO, you are going to get a lot of various opinions on this one so be ready.

I have several inches in back tapering to 1.5 or so up front.


----------



## Quint (Mar 24, 2019)

FYI Sakrete Commercial Medium sand is the one I went with. It's the 100lb bag for like $8 and is good quality. Believe quikcrete has similar.

It says it can be used in pool filters on the bag.


----------



## ntdsc (Jul 24, 2019)

Pool filter sand can get little pieces stuck in the throat if you have a container in it (trust me, I've drank out of a container with it poured heavily on the top layer), but has the advantage of apparently not going bad if it's thick. Lowe's has what looks like Home Depot's play sand in their outdoor section and is cheaper, but may have to wash it more.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

ntdsc said:


> Pool filter sand can get little pieces stuck in the throat if you have a container in it (trust me, I've drank out of a container with it poured heavily on the top layer), but has the advantage of apparently not going bad if it's thick.


This doesn't make sense to me? Maybe you forgot part of the message to explain what this means?


----------



## germanblueramlover (Jun 9, 2013)

I think they are saying that it will not go anaerobic even if it's in a deep layer?

But to the OP, I've heard BDBS can be sharp, so not the best perhaps for loaches. As Quint said, other people have used play sand in the past and I know I regularly see it suggested as an option, so I'm sure it would work fine for you


----------



## Jbubba001 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh man, I think that I really like the CaribSea Peace River Gravel , but costs a fortune.

What the heck,,,,,

How many 20 pound bags do you think for a 55 gallon?


----------



## germanblueramlover (Jun 9, 2013)

I found this - https://www.aqua-calc.com/calculate/gravel-rectangular-solid

Looks like between 2 - 3 bags for a 55, assuming you want an inch or two.


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Big difference in sands, here on left is HTH pool filter sand, $12 for 50lb at ACE, good 1-3mm size and pore structure, similar to peace river. On right is other stuff most will sell as play or pool sand for $6/50lb, way to fine and I would not go over about .75” using that fine a sand.


----------



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

Please don't feed the trolls .


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

I am using #20 pool filter sand in my 75 gallon, brand is Gillibrand. It’s extremely uniform and natural-ish with its look. I also have BDBS in my 40 breeder with no ill effects on my cories, even having them breed accidentally and a couple babies making it through. Nice long barbels and clean, good bellies.

Pool filter sand.










BDBS











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

varanidguy said:


> I am using #20 pool filter sand in my 75 gallon, brand is Gillibrand. It’s extremely uniform and natural-ish with its look. I also have BDBS in my 40 breeder with no ill effects on my cories, even having them breed accidentally and a couple babies making it through. Nice long barbels and clean, good bellies.
> 
> Pool filter sand.
> 
> ...


That gillibrand looks perfect, properly graded in size. Where did you find it and how much was it?


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

DaveKS said:


> That gillibrand looks perfect, properly graded in size. Where did you find it and how much was it?




I was able to get some at a local pool supplies and service store, little mom and pop. $9.99 per bag.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbubba001 (Nov 24, 2013)

I picked up three bags of Carib Sea Super Naturals,,,,, ouch.
That and a three foot long piece of drift wood,,,,, ouch.

I spent more then I did on the used tank, stand, and filter.:eek5:

Probably should have gone with the pool sand.

But I really like the color, and the grain size looks good.
I hit home depot and the play sand looked way too fine.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Jbubba001 said:


> I picked up three bags of Carib Sea Super Naturals,,,,, ouch.
> 
> That and a three foot long piece of drift wood,,,,, ouch.
> 
> ...




I have some of the Caribsea Super Naturals sand, it’s also super fine but very consistent. It hasn’t caused any issues for me and it’s absolutely beautiful. Good choice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ntdsc (Jul 24, 2019)

Sand in nature doesn't clump together. There's lots of things at a pet store that do work and are maybe even better, like colored rocks can be better, but it has to be balanced by something natural.


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

Paver setting gravel or washed river sand are both good alternatives if you have a local sand and gravel seller in your community. Both will need some rinsing.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Y'all need to start (please!) hitting that report button when you see someone trolling.

Some stuff is just breath-taking and bananas.


----------

